# boil



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Are there any/many boilers that turn on when the temperature of the apartment falls below the chosen temperature of the thermostat, and turn off when the temperature of the apartment goes above the chosen temperature of the thermostat? My current boiler does not have any way of recognizing the actual temperature of my apartment. 

I just received an estimate on installing a new boiler. The technician said I can choose either a Viessmann 35kW 100-W (for 2200 euro) or 111-W (for 3250 euro) which includes VAT, installation and everything. I don't think they will recognize the actual temperature of my apartment.

And if you have opinions about the brand or the prices, I'd appreciate it.
Here is some info:

Viessmann - Vitodens 100-W
Viessmann - Vitodens 111-W


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Our boiler has a separate thermostat linked to a programmer. It's wireless so easy to install and use. Ours is a Cabel Almagrupo. Somos especalistas en venta de caldera mural y caldera de gasoil de la mejor calidad We had it installed about 12 months ago to an existing boiler and it works very well. Maybe you could investigate this route before you splash out on a new boiler.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, our boiler is either on or off, so we had a thermostat installed. The boiler's in the garage and the thermostat's in the hall. Much cheaper than a new boiler, as Helenameva says.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Madliz, what kind of boiler do you have?
My boiler is 20 years old and starting to have problems, so I am pretty sure it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

skip o said:


> Madliz, what kind of boiler do you have?
> My boiler is 20 years old and starting to have problems, so I am pretty sure it needs to be replaced.


My boiler is a Saunier Duval and runs on natural gas, having been converted from propane when the pipeline arrived some years ago. It is now in its 24th year and has been serviced annually. Although there have been occasional mutterings about replacing it, over the years, it has never had a problem, is recognised as a very reliable boiler and the engineers always say to hang onto it unless there's a problem or a lack of spares. It runs over a dozen radiators plus hot water on demand.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We replaced our boiler a couple of years ago because it wouldn't light properly and had been repaired many times. It cost €240 in Leroy Merlin and a local fitter charged €40 to install it. It has battery ignition rather than the pilot light we had in the old one, which gave us a 25% saving on gas.

We don't need a thermostat down here as we never get frosts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We replaced our boiler a couple of years ago because it wouldn't light properly and had been repaired many times. It cost €240 in Leroy Merlin and a local fitter charged €40 to install it. It has battery ignition rather than the pilot light we had in the old one, which gave us a 25% saving on gas.
> 
> We don't need a thermostat down here as we never get frosts.


No pilot light in ours either, but I can't imagine that alone gives us a 25% saving on gas. No thermostat, we have one in another room that OH fitted. I don't understand why you need a thermostat if you get frost; a thermostat just means that the heating will come on automatically and you don't have to be up or even around to put it on, so when I get up at 6:15 the heat has come on at 6:00.
Make of the boiler is Cointra. Around our way it seems that most are Cointra or Saunier Duval and many, including ours, run on natural gas not bombonas.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe it's just to air the place and prevent things freezing up whilst they are not there?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No pilot light in ours either, but I can't imagine that alone gives us a 25% saving on gas.


Well, when we were told that up to 30% of the gas from a bombona goes on keeping the pilot alight, we were sceptical, but having had it for two years and counted the number of times we've had to change the bombona, it turns out to be true! On average every eight weeks compared to every six weeks before.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Maybe it's just to air the place and prevent things freezing up whilst they are not there?


Our boiler in the UK had a frost setting so the CH would come on if it fell below zero while we were away.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Alcalaina, why was your boiler and installer so cheap? The cheapest thing I see on Leroy Merlin is 600 euro, and that is for a unit that is too small for my apartment, which is 150 sq meters.

I'm doubt mind paying more for something that will last longer and be less of a hassle. These Viessmans have a 10 year warranty.

I want a thermostat because I am tired of constantly adjusting the temperature knob on my on my boiler. Id like to have a thermostat where I can just set it on 20 and leave it for weeks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

skip o said:


> Alcalaina, why was your boiler and installer so cheap? The cheapest thing I see on Leroy Merlin is 600 euro, and that is for a unit that is too small for my apartment, which is 150 sq meters.
> 
> I'm doubt mind paying more for something that will last longer and be less of a hassle. These Viessmans have a 10 year warranty.
> 
> I want a thermostat because I am tired of constantly adjusting the temperature knob on my on my boiler. Id like to have a thermostat where I can just set it on 20 and leave it for weeks.


It's only for hot water, we don't have central heating. It runs off a bombona. As for fitting, all the tradesmen round here work for about €20/hour.


----------

